# Honolulu - Oahu - The Gathering Place



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163251 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163217 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163149 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163052 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163043 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_163027 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162942 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162801 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162721 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162709 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162643 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162614 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160516_162628 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

nice shots and thanks for showing some of the old buildings, they're nice.


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_142456 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_142631 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_142452 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_134013 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_134008 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160603_142757 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Honolulu, Hawaii :cheers:


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160604_151101 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160604_151108 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160604_151118 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160604_151629 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160604_150847 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_160254 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_151137 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_144211 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_160249 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_152232 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160605_144214 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really impressive me, stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really impressive, very nice (aerial) photos :cheers:


----------



## icedavis (Jun 7, 2016)

Is it weird that I visit these photo threads as a means of a mini mental vacation from work? Especially the tropical ones. I love winter and all but Smarch (snowy, slushy march) in Minnesota sometimes you know...


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160611_182035 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160619_121354 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160619_121436 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160619_121349 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160704_205950 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160704_202530 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160704_202317 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## mixxer (Jan 6, 2016)

beautiful city, I like it


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160805_125449 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160821_132401 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160821_132407 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_183313 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_183107 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_180920 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_175319 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_175334 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_181157 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_180352 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates from Honolulu, Hawaii :cheers:


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_180915 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20160904_180359 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170205_135748 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170129_152548 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20161211_124700 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20161211_130152 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170219_144532 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170219_143726 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170225_160202 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170225_160208 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170225_160249 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170226_135848 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170226_151013 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170226_134834 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170226_135419 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170226_135055 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170305_142716 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170630_192640 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170630_193126 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Honolulu


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow Honolulu has quite a cutting edge skyline. I think it is easily the city with the best quality of life in the United States solely because of weather and scenery.


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170630_192744 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170630_192112 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170704_164030 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20170704_164034 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180519_172906 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180511_115344 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180511_115741 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A nice collection.


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_173736 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_112558 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_171545 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_171615 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_171635 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos from Honolulu


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

IMG_0425 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180520_171551 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20171029_110858 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20171029_073630 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20171029_110855 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180106_093833 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

20180105_103541 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Has Honolulu been affected by the recent volcanic eruptions?


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

openlyJane said:


> Has Honolulu been affected by the recent volcanic eruptions?


The volcano has had 0 affect on Honolulu. There has been some vog (volcanic smog), but nothing out of the ordinary. If people on Oahu never read or watched the news we would never even know the volcano was erupting. The Big Island is over 200 miles away from Oahu.

The one thing I and other Honolulu residents have learned from this event is that the media does a terrible job at reporting news and the quality of journalism is piss poor. Almost every non-hawaii news source has reported incorrect information and whats worse is the information incorrectly reported could easily be solved by a simple google search.

It's also hilarious how people are cancelling their vacations on the Big Island and/or Hawaii in general due to the volcano. It's like cancelling a trip to Las Vegas because there are fires in Los Angeles. 

Puna where the eruption is occurring is a rural district filled with hippies and survivalists trying to live off the grid. People always ask why the local government would let people move there. Almost all the homes in Puna lack basic county services such as running water, sewage, and in some cases electricity. Most the homes can't even get basic insurance due to being located in a lava zone 1 and by not having any fire or police stations nearby. The State and County refuse to put infrastructure out there, but have no problem letting burnt out hippies live in the area as long as they pay property taxes.


----------



## floor23 (Apr 13, 2015)

These pics aren't meant to be scenic. Looks like there is going to be a renovation of the historical J Podmore building. Apparently the developer has a sense of humor :lol:

20180522_175901 by heyholliday!, on Flickr

20180522_175907 by heyholliday!, on Flickr

20180522_175944 by heyholliday!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :applause:


----------

